# Excellent DNP write up.



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

DNP is a chemical that was once used for many things such as a dye for products such as wood and clothing. It is also used as a herbicide and a pesticide still to this day.

In 1932, a study conducted by Stanford University showed that the consumption of DNP causes rapid weight loss, this led to DNP being approved as a prescription drug for overweight/obese patients to lose weight rapidly.

The drug was then discontinued for medical use in 1938 because the FDA stated that the ED50 (Effective dose for 50% of the population), is too close to the LD50 (Lethal dose for 50% of the population) - So whereas say two tablets of Paracetamol will 'cure' you, but thirty could kill you; DNP has much smaller boundaries - One tablet of DNP (125mg/250mg) will 'cure' you, but only six could kill you - (This is five times less than Paracetamol!) The LD50 for DNP is 1200mg.

There have been attempts to bring back DNP as a prescription drug for obesity, but it has been declined for the reasons above. However, the mechanism of action is deemed safe, it's just the small boundaries that are to be removed before DNP comes back for medicinal use. Researchers are trying to find a way to put a 'limit' on DNP's effects, so for example - Taking 2000mg of DNP now will kill you, but researchers are trying to find a way so even if the patient takes 2000mg, it will do no more than say 250mg.

DNP is now only used as a research chemical and as a pesticide for some countries that still allow its use. It is not illegal to own DNP in powder form but it is illegal to own DNP in capsule form intended for human consumption.

*
How Does DNP Work?
*

When ingested, DNP uncouples oxidative phosphorylation by carrying protons across the mitochondrial membrane, leading to a rapid consumption of energy without generation of ATP.

Now in English; When food is ingested, the body breaks food down to create energy for your body, then any excess energy gets stored as fat. Now, because DNP uncouples ATP, your body is unable to replenish the ATP stores, leading the body constantly trying to re-fill the stores very quickly which the body is unable to do. So, in one line - your body is forever trying to replenish the stores, thus leading it into a 'hyper-metabolic state'.

*
Information and How to Use DNP
*

The most effective way to run DNP is low-medium dose cycles lasting around three weeks. This is worked out from how DNP was used medically, my experience, and many others experiences and results

Run DNP for around three weeks before having a one-two week break. This is for:



Health reasons physically - As your cells will be inefficient and DNP is not great for your health, remember DNP is a poison


Mentally - As the user can get very frustrated and tired by the way DNP makes them feel


The reason I say around three weeks, is because you have to take things one bit at a time. You may be on your third week of DNP and the weather gets really cold and you feel that would be a great time to use DNP, go ahead and take advantage. Or oppositely, the weather could get really warm and you feel you need to drop the DNP dose down, or even stop DNP until the weather gets cooler. Or, you have events coming up you don't want to miss out on, all these factors play a part. Don't feel you have to run DNP for a specific amount of time, go by how you feel and the environment around you.

Take either 125mg or 250mg DNP per day - (I recommend 250mg, yes you will feel that little hotter, but the effects are doubled! I will get to this later) - I highly recommend you do not go up to 500mg, the side effects are much worse and are not worth it for a few extra pounds loss. If the user is finding 250mg very comfortable, then I would say for them to up the dose to 375mg per day at the highest, again I really recommend not going above that, If the user is finding 250mg too hard, they should drop it down to 125mg.

Keep in mind, DNP is a systematic poison - The more DNP ingested, the worse the side effects&#8230; and this does not necessarily mean more fat loss!

DNP has a thirty-six hour half life so the dose accumulates in the body, it takes seven days for the DNP to reach its highest dose in the body. The majority of the peak occurs around Day five, but the difference between Day five and Day seven, is very small. This is why for the first 3 days of taking DNP, you feel like it's not working but this is because the dose hasn't accumulated yet. Many people have not listened to this and upped the dose anyway, about three days later they stop completely because they couldn't handle the side effects as they have taken more than they can handle!

Many people are unsure when the best time is to take their DNP, again this comes down to you. Myself personally, I like to take it in the morning; this is because in my current scenario, I'm mostly in my room with fans, or in Computer Science Labs which are air conditioned. I then find sleeping easier because the heat spike of the DNP is not hitting me when I'm in bed. You may prefer to take it in the night, as say you have a busy job and you don't want to be sweating when say dealing with people or doing intensive tasks.

Try and take DNP at around the same time each day, this provides a steady income with less spikes. So, if you take your DNP at say 11pm in the night, then the next day you take the DNP for the day at 8am, your having your two days worth of DNP in nine hours. Also, try and avoid taking DNP on an empty stomach, you will feel like you have heartburn all day.

Below is a timeline of the DNP dose accumulating complete with a graph. The Graph is made by DiggyV from UK-M.










As you can see, the dose builds up steadily until it hits Day Seven, from there it goes up a few mg each day until it eventually stalls, however it is so extremely minor, it isn't even worth mentioning.

*
Diet and Training
*

While running DNP, food will give you barely any energy so you will feel hungry all the time. To get the best out of DNP, I highly recommend you stick to a diet plan.

The more carbs you eat on DNP, the hotter you will feel for about an hour afterwards! That said, carbs should be fairly low. When I use DNP, this is the diet I have - 200g Protein / 150g Carbs / 80g Fat / 2000 Calories. This is what I call the perfect diet for running DNP - There is enough protein and fats to keep you full for a little bit longer, and there is enough carbs so you will get a little energy but the heat will not be too much- (More Carbs = More Heat) - If you are not sure on how to fit a diet around those numbers, Il show you exactly what I eat.










Use Complex Carbs for the Carb sources in your diet. Complex Carbs release the heat slowly but over a prolonged period of time, whereas Simple Carbs will release the heat very quickly making the heat more noticeable, however it will be over quicker. It is also more beneficial to use Complex Carbs over Simple, for the Fibre - Lack of Fibre will promote Diarhoea.

You will not be able to train at the same intensity as normal because of the lethargy feeling, you will be hot, sweaty and have no energy. Don't kill yourself in the gym, you don't need to - use weights you feel are heavy, but you are able to do about 10-15 reps with. I also like to do Thirty minutes on the CrossTrainer Post Workout

This may seem obvious, but NO alcohol whatsoever. Alcohol is full of carbs, which equal sweat. Alcohol also dehydrates you, which is how people die on DNP. The main cause of Death from DNP is Dehydration.

*
How Much Fat Will I Lose?
*

There is a mathematical formula you can use as a rough guide to working out how much fat a person can lose while running DNP. Don't take the answer from the formula as gospel, it is simply a rough guide.

For every 100mg of DNP, you will get a 10% metabolic boost. As I said above, DNP accumulates in the body. So, by Day Seven on 250mg, 420mg will have been accumatated. Now we need to add the 250mg dose for that day. 420+250=670mg
670mg = 67% Boost in Metabolic Rate - Let's call it 70% to make it easier

Now you need to work out your BMR - let's say we have someone who has a BMR of 2000
We need to work out 70% of 2000, to work out the 70% Metabolic Increase (2000/100*70=1400)
From the calculation above, we can see that an extra 1400 Calories has been burnt from DNP

2000+1400 = 3400 Total Calories Burnt just from sitting around and consuming DNP

Now, we need to factor in TDEE. Let's say the person we have - Weight Trains for an hour, three times per week, with thirty minutes Steady State Cardio Post Workout (CrossTrainer). And he has a Desk Job.
Let's say his Energy Expenditure, gives us on average, another 600 Calories Burnt

3400+600 = 4000 Calories burnt including Training

Lastly, we need to factor in food. Let's take my diet above which is 2000 Calories.
4000-2000 = 2000 Final average total Calories burnt

This equates to a 0.7lb of fat burnt Every Day. On paper, this should be 1.5lb of Fat Every Other Day.

*
Mandatory Supplementation
*

DNP releases a large amount of free radicals in the body. A good idea for one's health is to supplement with Anti-Oxidants and Vitamins with the doses below



Vitamin C - 3000mg


Vitamin E- 800mg


ALA - 1200mg


Electrolyte Tablets - Three Times Per Day


Electrolyte tablets are not Anti-Oxidants, but I still consider them necessary. When you sweat, you release electrolytes in the sweat. Now, if your only sweating a little bit - (lets take the average person for example) - Yes they sweat a little on a day-to-day basic, but nothing major. But, on DNP you will be sweating on and off all day, the amount of sweat released depends on your dose, environment and activities you do.

Water Intoxication doesn't cause death just from drinking too much water on it's own; Death occurs by having too low electrolyte levels, so you are just thinning out the electrolyte levels in your body.

Now, given that sweating and drinking too much water causes major health risks, these are the two main effects that happens on DNP. This is why replacing Electrolytes are important.

I've seen a lot of supplements people preach about, and the bottom line is that they really aren't necessary apart from these.

*
Optional Supplementation
*

These Supplements are optional unlike the ones above. These supplements are just to make your DNP cycles a little easier.



T3


Sibutramine


Stimulants


*
T3
*

DNP interrupts a process in which an enzyme called Deiodinase converts T4 into T3. So, all you are doing by supplementing with T3, is replacing the natural levels in your body which otherwise causes hypothyroidism, this has no effect on weight loss, however you will feel the hypothyroidism symptoms. The most common side effect if you choose not to supplement with T3 is Lethargy. There are many others but that is the main reason why people take T3 when running DNP.

The T3 dose should depend on what dose DNP you are taking, as Deiodinase is affected linear to the DNP dose. I recommend,
125mg - 25mcg
250mg - 50mcg
375mg - 75mcg
500mg - 100mcg

The T3 should be taken on an empty stomach - (I recommend upon awakening) - and then not eat anything for 30 minutes. There are two types of T3; Liothyronine Sodium (more commonly known as Cytomel or Tiromel) and Triiodothyronine. 99% of the time, you will receive LioThyronine Sodium off your source, as Triiodothyronine is very rare. The LioThyronine Sodium which you will recieve off your source has a half life of 2.5 Days which is why you can take the whole dose at one time per day, opposed to Triiodothyronine which is all available instantly, which is why the dose has to be split twice per day.

The T3 can then be stopped five days after the last dose of DNP where Deiodinase is less affected, as most of the DNP has left the body.

*
Sibutramine
*

Sibutramine is a very strong appetite suppressant, the brand name for this is Reductil. Take 10mg once a day, preferably in the morning as it will have kicked in all day rather than wait for it to take effect when your already feeling hungry. DNP causes extreme hunger, and yes you will feel hungry all day long which can result in binge eating which is detrimental to your fat loss. As well as a threat to binge eating, another reason is basically because it feels horrible feeling hungry all the time.

*
Stimulants
*

DNP causes bad lethargy and tiredness, even with the use of T3. I've found stimulants to give me a good boost, whether it be so I can carry on with my day easier, or before a gym session. If you use an Over The Counter Pre-Workout Powder, look at the nutritional information, you don't want the formula to contain a number of carbs giving you heat spikes throughout your workout. Personally, I like using my own mix of 30mg 1.3 Dimethylamylamine and 200mg Caffeine.

*
What Happens If I Overdose?
*

If you stick the dosage given, you will not overdose. However, if you say make a mistake and take double the amount if you say forgot you already took the dosage, don't panic. The LD50 of DNP is 1200mg, so you will not reach that if you are using a sensible dose. Just make sure to stay in cool conditions and drink plenty of water.

Let's say we have someone though, who does take a potentially dangerous overdose of DNP. Let's take the dose which caused the death of a girl running DNP - 2000mg. I know, extremely irresponsible. Darwinism perhaps&#8230;.

Within three hours, this is when the dangerous symptoms start to show:



Sweating Profusely


Intense Thirst


Very High Heart Rate


HyperThermia


Disorientation


If she is aware of the potential dangers, and this happened by a complete mistake. She should have made herself vomit as soon as possible. If she had admitted herself to the Emergency Room very shortly after consumption, the use of Charcoal to induce vomiting would be administered

If she waited any longer than thirty minutes, she would have to admit herself to Emergency Room immediately, and tell the staff she had taken 2.4 Dinitrophenol and how much (2000mg in this case). I stress, you HAVE to tell the doctors what you have taken, otherwise they can make the wrong decision. They could put you on a Glucose Drip (They could think you are going hypoglycemic), which will only make things much worse

For Treatment, she would be subject to:



Ice Baths


Ice Enemas


Cold Electric Blankets


IV Drip of Fluids


Body Temperature, Cardiac Rhythm, Heart Rate and Oxygen Saturation should be closely monitored.

Dantrolene has been effective in one medical case to treat Hyperthermia for DNP. However, there was only one case this has been used in - which was successful - but unfortunately the use of Dantrolene to treat Hyperthermia was never looked into.

*
Side Effects
*

This list may seem quite large, however simple precautions can be taken for each one.

*
Heat
*

Your body will be in a hyper-metabolic state so this is the main side effect. At a dosage of 250mg per day, the heat isn't too bad, I describe it as a mild but noticeable increase. To help with this, try and stay cool by putting yourself in cool conditions. Use of Fans and Air Conditioning help tremendously! Avoid the Sun if and when you can as warm environments promote Dehydration and Sweating making this side effect much worse.

*
Sweating
*

To counteract the heat, the body sweats trying to cool itself down. You may have heard rumours over the years that "DNP will cook you from the inside", however this is not the case. You cannot "cook yourself alive", as the sweat will be continually cooling you down, plus the dehydration signs will be huge, and your mind will literally be forcing your body to drink water. The only way you can overheat from DNP, is that you are so dehydrated, you actually stop sweating, however I'm sure your body's survival instincts would stop you from getting to this stage.

*
Water Retention
*

This is closely associated with hypothyroidism and heat. Firstly, a hypothyroidism symptom is water retention. Secondly, when a rise in body temperature occurs, blood vessels expand allowing more water and sodium into the cells. Some people don't get it but most people do - (more so if the user isn't using T3, again hypothyroidism). This is another reason why people up their DNP dosage early, is because of the water retention, the weighing scales will not move until a week after stopping DNP - To keep your mind at ease, do not weigh until a week after DNP. DO NOT run any diuretic whatsoever, this is very dangerous. (Stimulants are exceptions)

*
Lethargy
*

I explained this in detail above, it's basically a hypothyroidism symptom.

*
Dehydration
*

Because of the rise in heat and sweating; dehydration will always be an issue and your water intake should always be on your mind. The user should be consuming at least 5 litres / 10 pints / 1 gallon of water per day, anything less can cause a threat.

*
Heavy Breathing
*

DNP makes the mitochondria in the cells inefficient. Remember, DNP is a systematic poison; the more consumed, the more inefficiency. Which in turn makes you breath heavier because the cells in the lungs are inefficient linear to the dose consumed.

*
Increased Heart Rate
*

It is unknown how DNP speeds up the heart rate, but it is a noted side effect. The heart rate increases linear to the the dose consumed.

*
Hypoglycemia
*

This occurs when your blood sugar is too low, essentially this means your body has ran out of available energy to use. This is why it is important to use Complex Carbs and have small constant intakes through the day. If you are able to, carry a fast acting glucose source around with you - especially in the gym - Lucozade, Glucose Tablets, Dextrose drinks are all options.

*
Flat Muscles and Lifts Going Down
*

Your muscles will look flat. This is because DNP has drained all the glycogen out of them, and because dehydration is a prime side effect - It's inevitable your muscles will look flat, and your lifts will go down - as your muscles are 80% water. However, your lifts and muscles will return to normal after the majority of DNP has left the body - (Days Five-Seven) - As I have said, DNP has muscle sparring properties, so it is unusual if your lifts decrease.

*
Headaches
*

Headaches are usually due to dehydration as the body does not have enough water and/or your body temperature is too high. Normally drinking one litre of water will fix this

*
Diarrhea
*

The user can experience Diarrhea sometimes throughout their DNP cycle, although it is quite minor. This is down to diet, as I said in the 'Diet and Training' section, make sure you limit your carbs and make them complex.

*
Nausea
*

Sometimes the user can feel quite nauseaus when using DNP. One of the main reasons this happens is because DNP is being taken on an empty stomach. As DNP is a 'phenol' which is a poison, which humans can't handle so well, nausea can sometimes occur lasting around 30 minutes to an hour. DNP should be taken with food, and this side effect should not occur.

*
Insomnia
*

Because of the heat and sweating many users find it very hard to sleep, this is true, but not if you sleep in the right conditions. I sleep with a fan pointed at me all night and I do not wake up once and barely sweat. Many DNP users complain of soaked bed sheets through sweat and cannot get to sleep due to the heat but this is normally because they are usually sleeping in warm conditions such as heating on and windows not open.etc

*
Yellow Bodily Fluids
*

DNP will make your urine, semen - and in some cases - sweat turn Yellow. Remember, DNP used to be used as a dye so this is hardly suprising. This will stop when the majority of the DNP has left the body (Days Five-Seven)

*
Cataracts
*

When DNP used to be a pescription drug, in the six years it was abvailable for medical use, there were a few cases of Cataracts. However, it is important to note that this was under the 1% of people who took DNP - (It was used for treatment successfully by hundreds of thousands of people) - and also that all the cases of Cataracts were in women. Even though this side effect is extremely rare, it is still worth mentioing because there are a lot of rumors still floating around about it. However, if a women wants to supplement with DNP, I also recommend they supplement with Glutathione (Very strong Anti-Oxidant which prevents damage to cellular components)

*
Hives - Potential Allergic Reaction
*

The human body is unable to pick up the DNP molecule itself, however if the DNP molecule starts to attach itself to bigger molecules in the human body, the immune system then picks this up and attacks it resulting in the body breaking out in hives. This can be prevented by taking a Benadryl each night. If the user does get an outbreak of hives, stop DNP immediately and consume a four-hour piriton every four hours and a Benadryl before you go to sleep. I had an outbreak of hives when experimenting with high DNP doses (750mg per day!) and I was not running Benadryl. This is the protocol I followed and the hives went within 2-3 days.

*
Debunked Rumors
*

There are many rumors surrounding DNP, and I hope to have debunked many just from this guide. However, if it comes to my attention that there is a rumor that was/still is floating around. I will explain it here

*
"DNP made me infertile"
*

This rumor used to float around mainly US Sites for some reason. The claim was that a women used DNP, and after the cycle, she became infertile as DNP "cooked her eggs". DNP has absolutely nothing to do with infertility. My assumption is that it hadn't come to attention she was infertile, only until she was diagnosed after she had finished her DNP cycle, to which she blamed the DNP.

*
"You will lose more if you eat more carbs"
*

A common misconception. This is because when you eat Carbs on DNP, you become very warm and sweat, people assume that because of this you will lose more fat, because you are raising your body temperature. However, this is not the case, the heat and sweat produced when Carbs are eaten is just the by-product, or 'waste' of the Carbs eaten.

*
"You will lose weight no matter what on DNP"
*

Nope, you have to have a decent diet even with DNP. If you eat anything and everything, you are simply wasting your money. People have just assumed this because DNP is so potent for weight loss. The key is carbohydrates, insulin can still get released on DNP which is another reason to limit carbohydrates and make them complex. I have experimented myself to see if it was possible to gain weight on DNP, I was using 250mg for three weeks, I was eating 3000-3500calories where I normally eat 2500 to maintain, weight training 2-3 times per week. I didn't gain weight, but I didn't lose weight either.

*Additional info:*

Chemical Name: 2,4-Dinitrophenol

Molecular Weight: 184.11 g mol-1 [1]

Formula: HOC6H3(NO2)2 [1]

Half-Life: 36 hours (debated) [1] [3]

*
Background Information
*

DNP was a chemical originally developed as a dye and to ignite dynamite. After its inception, it was noticed in demographic statistics that employees who worked with DNP lost weight rapidly. [5]

DNP was used as a weight loss drug for many years before it was taken off the market and banned for human consumption by the FDA due to cataract formation in female users and the possibilities of death upon overdose. [5]

During the electron tranport train, NADH gives up its proton and two electrons. The electrons allow the proton to move through the membrane of the matrix into the outer shell. The protons are carried over through each proton pump and reduced in energy through a series of processes. Once four electrons reach the furthest proton pump, they are dispelled and produce water. The process of pumping electrons creates an imbalance, and the outer shell has a higher concentration of protons. This creates a proton energy gradient and raises the acidity of the outer shell compared to the matrix. The cell then diffuses to return to a balanced state. The cell does this by pumping through ATP synthase and producing ATP. DNP comes into play by allowing the protons to slip through the membrane without completing ATP synthase. This means the process to produce ATP becomes extremely inefficient, and the cell must process more glucose and repeat the process many times to produce the sufficient amount of ATP. [2]

DNP is a dangerous drug if abused. Overdose can cause a painful death similar to being cooked alive from the inside. DNP overdose can only be treated with one compound: Dantrolene. [1] Although, Dantrolene should not be relied upon to correct a mistake and overdose. Overdose is extremely serious and dangerous when it comes to DNP, so a moderate protocol, sufficient supplementation and precise health monitoring is necessary to make safe use of DNP.

DNP's dosing should be carefully judged based on your bodyweight as well as the ambient temperature. The Median Lethal Dose (LD50) varies a lot depending on the ambient temperature. Various sources cite the lethal doses as:



5 mg/kg at 110F (43C)


30-40 mg/kg at 75F (24C)


For an 190 lbs (86 kg), the LD50 ranges from 430 mg to 2500 mg. This converts to a 160 mg/ED to 926 mg/ED dose. When DNP's effective dose is as low as 100 mg/ED, there is little reason to take unnecessary risks for slightly faster weight loss. DNP already speeds up weight loss by 50-75%. Trying to do more can be dangerous, and many see it as irresponsible. Safe and responsible use of DNP is the paramount objective. [7]

*
A NOTE ON SAFETY: THE LONGER DNP IS RUN, THE HIGHER %POTENTIAL FOR ADVERSE EFFECTS.
*



Some users have been known to run upwards of 1g/day. This is not only overkill but it is also extremely dangerous, as 1g/day moving into stable blood levels can put you either just below, at, or above the overdose limit depending on your weight. There is no legitimate reason to run more than 500mg/day, anything above that sees diminishing returns - *Intensity of results decrease while risks for adverse increase.*


*Click here - Graph of blood level accumulation based on dose/time*

*
Effects
*

The primary effect and use of DNP is rapid fat loss. Anecdotal evidence reports DNP increasing metabolism by 30-50% safely and results vary from 0.5-1.5lbs lost daily. This loss is muscle sparing. [5]

*
Side effects (Mild):
*




Intense feelings of heat [Unavoidable]



Profuse sweating [Unavoidable]



Lethargy [Simple sugars (fructose) will mitigate]



Insomnia [Dose/user dependent - do not mistake for heat/sweating causing sleep disturbance]



Shortness of breath [Dose/user dependent]



Headache [Dose/user dependent]



Dry/Sore throat [Dose/user dependent]



Yellowing of the eyes [Dose/user dependent - NOT A RESULT OF LIVER DAMAGE]



Yellowing of semen/urine/sweat [Dose/user dependent - often cured by increase in water intake]


*
Side effects (Harsh)
*

These side effects are incredibly rare - and are ALL a result of extremely long cycles, overdose, or gender + age specific.




Cataracts [In a trial of 100,000 people, less than ~0.1% developed cataracts. These were predominantly women aged ~45, who used DNP for ~11 months, and developed cataracts ~7-15 months after use. In the VERY RARE cases of males ~22-25 recently developing cataracts, they ran DNP at 1g+ daily and for extended periods of time]



Peripheral Neuropathy [Painful tingling/numbness in the extremities - Discontinue use *immediately* if you believe you are developing PN]



Death [Death is due to overdose resulting in fatal hyperthermia - Completely avoidable by following the conservative dosing protocols discussed above]


*
Additional notes:
*




During the first 3-4 days of use, DNP will deplete your body of glycogen. The full range of DNP's side effects will NOT be observable until after this time frame. This is why ramping up for a first time use is necessary.



When your body lacks glycogen your muscles appear flat and small. DNP will also force your body to retain a LOT of water. These two consequences result in a physique opposite of the desired results from DNP use. THIS IS TEMPORARY - Your body will lose all water weight and replenish glycogen ~5 days after cycle. Until then, be aware that your appearance and weight will be deceiving.



DNP is Yellow. DNP has been used as a incredibly strong yellow dye. This potential is what causes yellowing of the eyes and semen, among other fluids such as sweat and urine. This is nothing to be concerned about, and increases in water consumption often prevents this.



If you take DNP and develop a rash IMMEDIATELY discontinue use. A rash indicates allergy to DNP. The allergic reaction will subside without medical intervention - and there IS a protocol to overcoming the allergy, but I will not cover it here.


*
(Suggested) Dosing Protocol
*



Duration

Compound

Dosage

Goal

3-4 weeks

Crystal DNP

250 mg/ED

20-25lbs lost

3-4 weeks

Powder DNP

200 mg/ED

20-25lbs lost


Common, but not suggested:



Duration

Compound

Dosage

Goal

2 weeks

Crystal DNP

250 mg/ED (4 days), 500 mg/ED (10 days)

15-25lbs lost

2 weeks

Powder DNP

200 mg/ED (4 days), 400 mg/ED (10 days)

15-25lbs lost


*
Necessary Ancillaries and Dosing
*

Water - It can't be said enough, but water is absolutely essential on DNP. If you can't drink at least a gallon (4 liters) every day on DNP, you should not use DNP.

Electrolytes - Electrolytes get depleted through sweat. The reasoning is the same with Water. V8 is a good source (900 mg potassium per 8-ounce serving), but don't get all of your electrolytes from V8 alone. Meats and vegetables help with potassium. [5]

N-Acetyl Cysteine (NAC) - NAC is an antioxidant that helps with the oxidation and free radicals due to the rapid fat loss from DNP.

Magnesium - Magnesium is essential for cell health, muscle contraction and energy production. [4]

Vitamin C, E, and Glutathione - These help battle cataracts. [4]



Duration

Compound

Dosage

N Weeks

Water

4+ liters/ED

N Weeks

Electrolytes

3000-5000 mg/ED

N Weeks

NAC

1200 mg/ED

N Weeks

Magnesium

1500 mg/ED

N Weeks

Vitamin C

3000 mg/ED

N Weeks

Vitamin E

1200 IU/ED

N Weeks

Glutathione

200 mg/ED


*
Recommended Ancillaries and Dosing
*

T3 - DNP inhibits T4-T3 conversion, so supplementing this on longer uses of DNP is helpful. T3 also synergizes with DNP well to boost fat burning.

Ephedrine and Caffeine (EC) - DNP is hard on you and generates a lot of fatigue. EC will help with keeping your energy levels up if you get hit with a lot of lethargy.



Duration

Compound

Dosage

N Weeks

T3

50-75 mcg/ED

N Weeks

Ephedrine

25-50 mg/ED

N Weeks

Caffeine

200-400 mg/ED


*
Women
*

For the majority of DNP use, everything is similar to men.

Women should take notice that DNP's effective dose for lower weights is extremely low. Women should keep doses lower than 500 mg/ED of Crystal and 400 mg/ED of Powder. The effective dose of DNP per kg of bodyweight is as low as 1 mg/kg, although some users go as high as 4-6 mg/kg and even higher. [6] Avoid using high doses because the LD50 (Median Lethal Dose) varies heavily based on your ambient temperature and body weight from 160 mg/ED to 926 mg/ED for a 190 pound (86 kg) person in temperatures of 110F to 75F. [7]

Women should especially take Magnesium, Vitamin C, Vitamin E, and Glutathione on DNP to prevent cataract formations. The various studies on DNP and cataracts have shown cataracts to develop mainly in women (although the rate was very low). [Citation Needed]

DNP Half life chart by dose.

View attachment 141333


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Great guide sparky. Any info about suggested information that DNP can affect nerves or cause nerve damage, recognise by sharp tingling sensations in the end of fingers?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Ghostspike said:


> Great guide sparky. Any info about suggested information that DNP can affect nerves or cause nerve damage, recognise by sharp tingling sensations in the end of fingers?


 Its called Neuropathy .

Google DNP Neuropathy.

There are a few discussions about a rare experience of "pins and needles" (peripheral neuropathy) during DNP use. Several anti-DNP websites mention this as a major concern, but the actual literature on it suggests otherwise. It's a rare experience, but feeling pins and needles can happen.

However, even the medical literature makes it clear that this is not indicative of any damage: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3589300/

An examination of the symptoms found that there were no issues with brain or spine, and no evidence of any neural damage. All other screening tests were negative. The conclusion was that the "pins and needles" sensation was simply a symptom of DNP use itself, AND the subject was WAAAAY overdosing it at 1g/day. The symptoms improved when the subject discontinued use.

The PN symptoms are very rare; this truly does seem to be a case of "internet discussion of the issue becomes more common, therefore the actual incidence becomes over-estimated" (sort of like how the crime rate now is lower than in 1992, but media reports of crime have increased 600% in the last three decades, resulting in people generally believing that crime has worsened).

For what it's worth, there are two treatments for PN when it does occur:

1) Don't overuse DNP. Stay within the recommended parameters. 
2) Supplement with an amino acid blend, but with special emphasis on N-acetyl-cysteine and L-carnitine. Feedback from users who have done this indicates that it pretty much knocks the PN issue right out.

Don't forget, too, that peripheral neuropathy is also a normal symptom of everything from low-carb dieting to supplementation with R-ALA to taking extra B6. Since DNP protocols often include low carb dieting, taking R-ALA, and adding vitamin B6, experiencing "pins and needles" is not only probably normal, but frankly ought to be more common than the rare occurrence it is.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

thanks mate, good post.

People should bear in mind aware that if the LD50 is 1200mg, that is the mean (=median) of the standard distribution. That means some will enviably fall either side of it, or in other words 50% of the sample population will die from a higher dose and 50% will die from a lower does.

LD50 is not a sensible guide to go by in my view, one should look at LD01 / LD10 if there are such figures (i.e. we don't know the width of the distribution)

To put it simply what dose should i take to have a 99% or 90% survival rate. I would hazard a guess that the 250mg or 500mg is well inside a accepable figure given that you don't hear about DNP deaths considering the number of people that are taking it

Q: Now this LD50 number of 1200mg, does that mean a daily dose of 1200mg or a cumulative saturated level as in your chart above at day 5 ?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> thanks mate, good post.
> 
> People should bear in mind aware that if the LD50 is 1200mg, that is the mean (=median) of the standard distribution. That means some will enviably fall either side of it, or in other words 50% of the sample population will die from a higher dose and 50% will die from a lower does.
> 
> ...


 https://www.reddit.com/r/PEDs/wiki/dnp


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Ghostspike said:


> Great guide sparky. Any info about suggested information that DNP can affect nerves or cause nerve damage, recognise by sharp tingling sensations in the end of fingers?


 Just found this in the link above:

Peripheral Neuropathy [Painful tingling/numbness in the extremities - Discontinue use *immediately* if you believe you are developing PN]


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/PEDs/wiki/dnp


 thanks make, This part is very interesting.

======================================================

DNP's dosing should be carefully judged based on your bodyweight as well as the ambient temperature. The Median Lethal Dose (LD50) varies a lot depending on the ambient temperature. Various sources cite the lethal doses as:

5 mg/kg at 110F (43C)

30-40 mg/kg at 75F (24C)

For an 190 lbs (86 kg), the LD50 ranges from 430 mg to 2500 mg. This converts to a 160 mg/ED to 926 mg/ED dose. When DNP's effective dose is as low as 100 mg/ED, there is little reason to take unnecessary risks for slightly faster weight loss. DNP already speeds up weight loss by 50-75%. Trying to do more can be dangerous, and many see it as irresponsible. Safe and responsible use of DNP is the paramount objective. [7]

======================================================

I wasn't aware how much the LD50 can vary change during a temperature changes. Anyone who uses this especially during summer or in a hot country like I am really needs to err on the side of caution in my view. There can always be a 2nd run later on down the road if need be . Use your brain and think it through. We saw some twit on here a while ago taking 500mg ED first time round and making a post about it. Take into account that maybe there could well be a miscalculation when the tabs were capped etc. Not worth dying over. Personally if i took it I would forgo cardio or maybe do swimming to keep temperature down. I heat up like f#ck during a cardio session anyway

All in all great post Sparkey! Information is always positive.


----------

